# Small Camper



## jwatts (Jun 23, 2010)

Hello campers, my wife and i finally decided on a 17' travel trailer as our first camper. I was wondering about towing. I own a 2008 toyota tacoma 6 cyl. and the trailer is Base(dry) 2400 lbs. Will my truck be enough to pull this trailer? Thank you


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

What trailer did you get so we can look up the info on it. Does you truck have a tow package? The V6 models in that year were offered with a towing package. Which engine package do you have?

That year truck came with two engine options. 

The 2.7L I4 (Standard in all regular and access-cab trucks regardless of drive train, not available in the X-runner or double cab trucks)
159 hp @ 5,200 rpm
180 lb.-ft. @ 3,800 rpm
Max. Towing capacity 3,500 lbs.
Max. Tongue weight 350 lbs.

The 4.0L V6 (Standard on the X-runner, and double cab trucks, and available in Pre-runner and 4x4 Access-cab trucks)
236 hp @ 5,200 rpm
266 lb.-ft. @ 4,000 rpm
Max. Towing capacity 6,500 lbs. (*except X-runner 3,500 lbs.)
Max. Tongue weight 650 lbs. (*except X-runner 350 lbs.)

The “towing package” consists of a class IV receiver hitch, supplemental engine oil cooler, transmission cooler (again automatic transmission only), Heavy-Duty battery, 130 amp alternator, fully functional 7-way round plug, and a plug and play brake controller pigtail. 


Does your trailer have electronic brakes on it? If so you WILL need a brake controller. Just another thing to be thinking about.


----------



## jwatts (Jun 23, 2010)

My wife and i got a 2008 (leftover) flagstaff microlite 16 FD travel trailer. My truck has the 4.0 6cyl. I believe it will pull 5,000-5,500 I also have the dealer putting on the trailer brake system when i pick it up on fri. Hey,what else shall i be expecting on my 1st camper? I am new to all of this


----------

